# Badfish River Surfing Video.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

For those that are asking about more information about river surfing with a SUP paddle, here is a great video to watch. Making waves in your hometown....

Badfish Riverboard on Vimeo


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks! Here is a short one showing the office wave in Salida at the normal 700cfs summer flow. 

YouTube - Mellow Summer Session in Salida


----------

